# relationship status



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2008)

so..
are you like married?
single?
bf, gf?

hmm. im not sure what other options there are..
if you need to add another one, tell me and ill ask a mod for helpp


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2008)

I have a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I assume we're going to get married soon enough (as in... ~5-10 years)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Been single since January ...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 3, 2008)

I'm a lone wolf..


----------



## hankchill (May 3, 2008)

Happily married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have been for over 2 years now.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 3, 2008)

Single since i remember.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 3, 2008)

I have no plans on getting in a relationship. World domination comes first. Harharhar...


----------



## T-hug (May 3, 2008)

You need an option for Engaged


----------



## Awdofgum (May 3, 2008)

I was in a relationship 3 weeks ago.
Now I'm single


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 3, 2008)

I've been with my GF for almost three years now and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I was in a relationship 3 weeks ago.
> Now I'm single



Did you forget to take the bubblegum out of your mouth before you went down on her? mwahahahaha

[Yes, it was off-topic, but it was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Still, you are young ... it's always easier finding someone new when you are young ... now, for a 36 yeard old, who works from home, and whose friends are all the old, settled down types, it's not so easy ...


----------



## PuyoDead (May 3, 2008)

None of the above. I'm also engaged.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well, to tell you the truth, I'm not a big fan of gum. I'm not going to try to worry about it so much. I'll let the girls come to me.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 3, 2008)

i fortunately have a GF been with her for almost 3 years now! ouch 70% is single jeez you guys need to go outside more...


----------



## moozxy (May 3, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> i fortunately have a GF been with her for almost 3 years now! ouch 70% is single jeez *you guys need to go outside more...*


lol.


I'm single but am not necessarily looking for a girlfriend, I'm happy as I am right now.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

I just don't have the time or energy to devote to a new relationship, right now ... my career is gonna be all-consuming, until at least the end of the year ...


----------



## fischju (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I just don't have the time or energy to devote to a new relationship, right now ... my career is gonna be all-consuming, until at least the end of the year ...



How are you on here so much then?


----------



## jpxdude (May 3, 2008)

I'm married and happily ever after..or something like that


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2008)

could the admins or mods add an option "engaged :3" ?


----------



## lagman (May 3, 2008)

Added.

Single here btw.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 3, 2008)

I'm practically married but not officially married.


----------



## 754boy (May 3, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I'm practically married but not officially married.



I'm in the same boat u r in lol


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Workin' on it with a long-time friend girl of mine.
Don't know if I want to get into a relationship with her, as I don't wanna wreck our friendship.
But, I sort of do, because I like her a bunch.

Still confused...but I'll decide pretty soon.

She's purdy, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Her








She's the one on the right - not the duff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I need to spend less time on GBAtemp and more time with her and other friends!


----------



## science (May 3, 2008)

Aww, nearly everyone here is single! 

I'm in a year and a half old relationship right now


----------



## Anakir (May 3, 2008)

In a relationship at the moment. Hoping that it'd last. Been in quite a few but never really lasted that long. The longest I had before the current one is about 1 year and 2 months.

I actually have friends who never plan to get married/have girlfriends either. It's kind of interesting.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work from home, and my multi-tasking skills are legendary ... voice-control software FTW!


----------



## science (May 3, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> In a relationship at the moment. Hoping that it'd last. Been in quite a few but never really lasted that long. The longest I had before the current one is about 1 year and 2 months.
> 
> I actually have friends who never plan to get married/have girlfriends either. It's kind of interesting.




Are they planning on boyfriends?


----------



## Anakir (May 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.. no. Actually, a lot of people thought they were gay. But, oddly, they're just not that interested. They're more of a workahollic type of people. They want to put themselves with their family on top.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

have a gf, been with her 6 months....the one before for 19months

Guys without gfs, dont work yourself up about getting one....theyre complicated creatures and give u a fking headache sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just enjoy your young age, the best pussy wont come till your older anyways


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Guys without gfs, dont work yourself up about getting one....theyre complicated creatures and give u a fking headache sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I'm not adversed to being alone, if it means I get to keep my mind._ *Henry Rollins*


----------



## SchuchWun (May 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> could the admins or mods add an option "engaged :3" ?



your 15 what are you doing engaged???? scary....


----------



## iffy525 (May 4, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She just asked so the mods would add that option because a lot of people said that they were engaged.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

Been single for a couple of months now... I like having a girlfriend, but it doesn't leave much room for anything else, really.


----------



## anark-e (May 5, 2008)

I was almost engaged once, to a girl I dated for three and a half years.

Just got out of a two year relationship about a year ago, we're still good friends.

I've spent the past month dating a girl who's been one of my closest friends for the past five years, and things have been fantastic between us.

So yeah, I currently have a girlfriend.


----------



## sepinho (May 5, 2008)

I'll be getting married in less than seven weeks. I can't wait, because I love my woman and it'll be awesome to be married to her. But I have to admit that wedding preparations are a lot of work and stress and I want that stuff be over and done with.

Oh, and thanks tinymonkeyt for getting at "engaged" option in there.


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

I'm engaged. 

Ooooh, sepinho, not long now! Congrats! Glad to see a man being excited to get married for a change


----------



## Harumy (May 17, 2008)

I have a boyfriend


----------



## PlooBloo (May 19, 2008)

Been with my boyfriend for almost 2 years.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

I'm currently single, I just recently got out of a two year relationship with a girl.


----------



## jalaneme (May 20, 2008)

single for a while now


----------



## MC DUI (May 20, 2008)

I've been married for almost a year and a half, and I've been in the relationship for around 6 years, couldn't be happier


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 20, 2008)

New relationship since today =P


----------



## DarkAura (May 20, 2008)

I think a gf would do me good.  Not like _that_ though.  I think I need a little distraction (but a good distraction) to get off video games and other stuff.  So... single here.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> *I think a gf would do me* good.  Not like _that_ though.  I think *I need* a little distraction (but a good distraction) *to get off* video games and other stuff.  So... single here.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 20, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *I think a gf would do me* good.


...that is awkwardly phrased, i believe


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Single, never been involved with anything but myself and not looking. Though I might put my eyes on a certain someone in the next couple of months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## James B. (May 20, 2008)

6 months on the 7th! I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed...


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I can't seem to get the underlying humor here. D:


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you do have an innocent mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though thats not a bad thing, well to us gutter minds, 'do me' could be taking as "has sex with me" sort of thing.


----------



## Deadmon (May 20, 2008)

Been with my girlfriend for 8 months now


----------



## hanman (May 20, 2008)

married 4 years, 2 kids, 1 mortgage (almost payed off!)


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow, you do have an innocent mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...I sort of thought of that...


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2008)

single and hating it


----------



## Szyslak (May 20, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> married 4 years, 2 kids, 1 mortgage (almost payed off!)








  Mortgage advice please.


I've been married for six years now, and things are great.  We have our ups and downs like every relationship based in the real world, but overall I'm quite happy.  

It look me a while to get over a couple "what if?" girls from my past, but once I did, I realized I was pretty lucky.  So now I'm trying to work hard at staying lucky.


----------



## Opium (May 20, 2008)

I've been with my girlfriend for over four months now. It's going great, couldn't be happier.


----------

